
MJML – Responsive Email Framework - HorizonXP
https://mjml.io/?ref=hackernews
======
StanAngeloff
Consider using XSLT which seems much better suited for transforming an XML
document to HTML. MJML seems to use a virtual DOM and at one point I saw React
as well. Wat?

~~~
arnaudbreton
You're right that XSLT could be suited for what MJML is aiming to but we
decided to go with React mostly to benefit from its component-first approach,
which is a core notion of MJML too, providing high extensibility to the end
user!

